# للبيع / شيول فركاوا طراز: Fl230 موديل:1980 رقم العرض: 242807‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شيول فركاوا

طراز: FL230

موديل:1980

رقم العرض: 242807

عدد ساعات العمل:مناسبه

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:195الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية
















​


----------

